# Swan Draw



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Just got the great news I will be hunting swans this year YAAAAAHOOOOO


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Me too!!!! can't wait


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Dear JOEL :

Thank you for your recent application for the Swan Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
xxxxxx 210 SWAN SUCCESSFUL for hunt 210 GREAT SALT LAKE VICINITY 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Dear MARK :

Thank you for your recent application for the Swan Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
XXXXXX 210 SWAN SUCCESSFUL for hunt 210 GREAT SALT LAKE VICINITY
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im puting another swan down for the count this year        :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hell's Yeah

Dear RICHARD :

Thank you for your recent application for the Swan Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
xxxxxx 210 SWAN SUCCESSFUL for hunt 210 GREAT SALT LAKE VICINITY 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Well brethren, The hunt just got funner this year!!!! I too was successful in drawing a swan tag!


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

After two years of Succesful...I drew the big *UN *this year.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the Utah Wildlife division just likes to keep adding up each $10 donation I give them. 
For 2008:
UNSUCCESSFUL for Big Game
UNSUCCESSFUL for antlerless
UNSUCCESSFUL for swan

Crap :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

After a 3 year dry-spell, I'm back in!!!


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

i got my tag cant wait to decoy it in..


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My Group went unsucessful X3  good luck to those who drew.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

HuntingCrazy said:


> I think the Utah Wildlife division just likes to keep adding up each $10 donation I give them.
> For 2008:
> UNSUCCESSFUL for Big Game
> UNSUCCESSFUL for antlerless
> ...


Ditto :roll:


----------



## utduckhunter (Jul 24, 2008)

put in for 5 years and nothing mabey next year


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The boy drew a tag, I did not.

That little bugger has a rabbits foot up his butt. He got a Central Deer tag, a cow elk tag, and now a swan. I'll be busy taking him out this year.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I drew one!!!!!!! After not drawing a couple years, I am excited.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I got the big *UN* this time too.

good luck to those who got one.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

COOL! 8) 

ill be watching my son take his first BIG WHITE BIRD! 

me on the other hand will be just watching this year. i drew the elusive "Un" for the 9th time in 14 years.

he's having a great year with the draws! first his first cow elk, now his first Swan....he's gonna be STOKED :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

WOOHOO!!
Got a SWAN tag. Will go good with the Sandhill and Cow elk tags.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The boy drew a tag, I did not.
> 
> That little bugger has a rabbits foot up his butt. He got a Central Deer tag, a cow elk tag, and now a swan. I'll be busy taking him out this year.


tex, maybe we could get these two rabbit foot packin' kids of ours together for this'n. "I know a guy" that owns a boat and some swan decoys if's youre interested?? :wink:


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

I have put in 5 years in a row and drawn once


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The boy drew a tag, I did not.
> 
> That little bugger has a rabbits foot up his butt. He got a Central Deer tag, a cow elk tag, and now a swan. I'll be busy taking him out this year.


Tex, is that really such a bad thing?? Maybe you'll actually get out of the shop for once!!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

duckkilla said:


> I have put in 5 years in a row and drawn once


That sucks!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

got one my first time


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Last year my boys and I all drew and this year 0 for 3.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Two tags this year! Myself and my 13yr old boy going for his first "747" of waterfowl. He's excited can't wait to see him can big bird .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there like ten of use that have tags. cant wait it going to be fun geting all ten swans.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in! Drew out this year after the last two years of the "un" letter. Can't wait!


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> HuntingCrazy said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Utah Wildlife division just likes to keep adding up each $10 donation I give them.
> ...


Story of my life! I have never drawn a tag here for anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

got my first rejection after all my draws


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i forgot to turn in my hunting report last year so i was in eligible this year unless i wanted to pay a 50 dollar fee for being a dope. guess ill have to focus my shole attention on ducks this year..  
poor little guys. they dont stand a chance!!


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

i drew out too so far im 1 for 1 and im way excited after watching flock after flock fly over me last year


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

UNSUCCESSFUL  

Have fun getting your swans this year!


----------



## BeufordT (Mar 24, 2008)

The big UN for me. I can't feel to bad though. I got swans the last three years.


----------

